
Ask HN: Google Analytics Replacement - asselinpaul
I want to get rid of GA on my personal site (hosted on Github Pages).<p>I want something really simple (much simpler than GA) that is ideally free for small traffic sites (less than 1000 visitors per month).<p>Any recommendations?
======
dodgyb
I recently found this interesting blog on rolling your own for free with AWS
Lambda:

[https://sbstjn.com/serverless-analytics-with-kinesis-
stream-...](https://sbstjn.com/serverless-analytics-with-kinesis-stream-
lambda.html)

you could also consider Open Web Analytics:

[https://github.com/padams/Open-Web-
Analytics/wiki](https://github.com/padams/Open-Web-Analytics/wiki)

------
cloudmanic
[https://matomo.org/](https://matomo.org/)

or

[https://clicky.com](https://clicky.com)

